# hairless wonders



## Heatherp (Jun 12, 2010)

i am soon to be getting a few hairless mice to join me and when i do ill be takeing pictures of them to show here.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

we shall look forward to your new mice pics.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

hairless are soooo cute lol cant wait to see some pics


----------

